# 2011 outlander wont start??



## LiftedNlawedBrute (Nov 10, 2011)

Ok I'm posting this for a friend. He has a 2011 outlander 800. We went riding yesterday and the bike stalled under water. We took it home drained everything, oil,cylinders, air box, exhaust, and all the vent lines/snorkels. Put new plugs, oil, & gas. Now it won't crank. Its getting gas and its firing. Now what?? When its turning over the rpm is reading 200. Does anyone know what rpm it needs to be at to crank? Help will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Might want to do a compression test and check the timing, simple
Stuff. Fuel.spark. Timing


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

How many oil changes did you do? Did you use Seafoam to get ALL the water out of the inside of the engine? Did he try to start it to get back home or turn it over at all with water still in there? Pull electrical connections apart spray em' with carb/brake cleaner and then Di-electric grease them before putting them back together. Check fuses.


----------



## LiftedNlawedBrute (Nov 10, 2011)

There was alot of people helping us drag the bike out of the hole and some idiot hit the start button and hydro locked it. We then took it home and started the flushing process. I personally think the rings are damaged and it doesn't have enough compression to crank. I just don't have any way to test the compression. What rpm does your bike crank? @(swampthing)


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Pull the oil plug out of the bike and shine a flashlight to look at the oil, turn the bike over and watch for blow by or what I mean is if you can fill air or being pushed through it then it has damaged or stuck rings, you might try some marvel mystery oil down the cylinders and turn it over a few times then repeat the process and let it sit overnight and you might get lucky.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Agree with above post, It works good the last one I did is still running strong. There is a thread on here with the how to process.


----------



## LiftedNlawedBrute (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys, i tried to help my buddy out but hes worried sick about his wheeler, which im sure anyone would be, and is gonna take it to the stealership. Of course there not gonna warranty it but thats what he wants to do.


----------

